# 11) I Mastini Della Difesa:Costacurta,Galli,Tassotti,Benetti,Schnell



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2014)

Benvenuti all'11^ appuntamento con la Hall of Fame! Ogni difesa deve avere i suoi lottatori, giocatori che non badano a fronzoli e che hanno come unico obiettivo quello di difendere l'area dagli attacchi avversari. Autentici colossi forgiati da grinta, risolutezza, tempra e lealtà. Gente abituata a vendere cara la pelle.... ecco a voi: i mastini della difesa!

Buona visione! 

Video documentario.

Watch Videos Online | 11. I Mastini Della Difesa (Costacurta, Galli, Tassotti, Benetti, Schnellinger) | Veoh.com


----------



## runner (16 Febbraio 2015)

fantastico Filippo Galli!!

se non avesse avuto quell'infortunio avrebbe fatto una carriera ancora più scintillante, per me resta uno dei difensori tatticamente più intelligenti del reparto difensivo e non lo dico solo perché sono Milanista, ma ne ho visti pochi dopo di lui così precisi!!


----------



## Renegade (21 Aprile 2015)

La mancanza di difensori chiave forse è l'unico appunto da non dover fare al Milan ma all'Italia in generale, perché non c'è un difensore italiano decente dal post 2006. 

Vedremo Rugani e Romagnoli in futuro


----------



## devils milano (28 Giugno 2015)

vada per Costacurta...certo che la mia difesa ideale di sempre è...Cafu/Nesta/Baresi/Maldini..


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2016)

Estratto di una vecchia intervista a Billy.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Aprile 2016)

Per Galli Costacurta e soprattutto Tassotti l'appellativo di mastini è riduttivo,
vale per Benetti ma era un mediano vecchio stile non uno stopper o un terzino.


----------



## Serginho (26 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Estratto di una vecchia intervista a Billy.



Nedved qualche anno fa falcio' un ragazzino perche' gli aveva fatto il tunnel nel derby del cuore. Un personaggio ridicolo e un calciatore forte ma sopravvalutato, difatti il pallone d'oro a mio modo di vedere era tutto di Maldini quell'anno


----------



## Black (26 Aprile 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Nedved qualche anno fa falcio' un ragazzino perche' gli aveva fatto il tunnel nel derby del cuore. Un personaggio ridicolo e un calciatore forte ma sopravvalutato, difatti il pallone d'oro a mio modo di vedere era tutto di Maldini quell'anno



l'ho letta pure io questa, proprio oggi e mi sa sullo stesso sito. Nedved, per quanto forte, era proprio un uomo di m...a in perfetto stile juve.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Nedved qualche anno fa falcio' un ragazzino perche' gli aveva fatto il tunnel nel derby del cuore. Un personaggio ridicolo e un calciatore forte ma sopravvalutato, difatti il pallone d'oro a mio modo di vedere era tutto di Maldini quell'anno




Era l'anno scorso, postai il video qua: 


http://www.milanworld.net/il-circolino-del-gran-caxxaro-vt66-62.html


Patetico, buffone e arrogante, in una parola: Juventino.


----------

